# SOTM October 2020 - Modding/Restyle/Customise



## mattwalt

So last month there were 2 entries which got me thinking... If you've built or even bought frames you occasionally get one which just doesn't come out right or feels wrong.

So thins month think it would be cool to take an existing frame and modify or customise it to be something nicer. Whether its making it feel better in the hand or simply adding embellishment as an expression of your own personality, its all game. Depending how far you take it only part of the original needs to exist.

Think would need before and after pics if possible. Frames need to be modified this month. Submissions do not need to be banded (though one pic of a banded frame would be nice). The original frame needs to be mostly complete and theoretically shootable before modding.

Failing that - all the regular assumed rules as mentioned in previous.


----------



## Island made

I’ve got a scout I hate that’s been just begging for a face lift!


----------



## flipgun

I've got just the thing. It looked good when I presented it, but it sucked when I tried to use it.

Igor! Release the kites!


----------



## skarrd

Oh Yeah,this sounds good,Some amazing possibilities,Cant wait to see!


----------



## hoggy

Cool, think i'm gonna try this time. I've had an idea in mind for a couple of mine my ownself.


----------



## Tombo

Roses are red, violets are blue, my daisy don't shoot for $hit, now I know what I must do


----------



## SJAaz

Island made said:


> I've got a scout I hate that's been just begging for a face lift!


OH NO!! Not the beloved scout!! anic:

You are a bad man Shane!


----------



## Ordo

My most extreme Scout mod.

Before:









After:









Black screws!


----------



## Island made

SJAaz said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a scout I hate that's been just begging for a face lift!
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO!! Not the beloved scout!! anic:
> You are a bad man Shane!
Click to expand...

Hahaha don't worry it will still have the shape and feel of a scout, just wont look like plastic...we'll leave the plastic for Tupperware and army men lol.


----------



## hoggy

the beginning of my ninjy black widow mod, hoggy wild.


----------



## hoggy

cool



Ordo said:


> My most extreme Scout mod.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scout original.jpeg
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scout mod.jpg
> 
> Black screws!


cool


----------



## SJAaz

hoggy said:


> cool
> 
> 
> 
> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My most extreme Scout mod.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scout original.jpeg
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scout mod.jpg
> 
> Black screws!
> 
> 
> 
> cool
Click to expand...

Sometimes that's all it takes.


----------



## hoggy

hoggy said:


> 20201006_072338.jpg the beginning of my ninjy black widow mod, hoggy wild.









2nd stage






end


----------



## hoggy

hoggy said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201006_072338.jpg the beginning of my ninjy black widow mod, hoggy wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201006_152605.jpg 2nd stage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201006_160146.jpg end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> final in bandsets and lanyards.
Click to expand...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Man-o-man! The modifications are happening! I saw Charles is back with a Tennis Racket frame mod, but nobody told him it has SSOTM potential! I've got a hot water heater than is going to the dump, but I can't find a frame in it anywhere! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Mo - this one has your name written all over it


----------



## SJAaz

MOJAVE MO said:


> Man-o-man! The modifications are happening! I saw Charles is back with a Tennis Racket frame mod, but nobody told him it has SSOTM potential! I've got a hot water heater than is going to the dump, but I can't find a frame in it anywhere!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


How about making a catch box out of it?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yawn... This is the most underwhelming modification that I could muster. However, it may have saved me from trading away this SPS Bandolero.
This frame is solid. Your know it is a real SPS because it is made by a guy that owns a micrometer and may be a perfectionist. Not a flaw in any of the SPS that I have. Yet if you bought a Bandolero thinking your were getting an SPS without the tube slots then I am here to tell you that is not the case.
The Bandolero is smaller. It probably should be, and in the right hands it is likely a nut-cracker at 50 paces. I think that maybe I psyched myself up and then felt disjointed as my hand really swallows up this frame.
I had some Kangaroo nutsac leather sitting around (he didn't need it) which is actually way too stretchy for leather tabs and some 1635 Amber that seemed like it could be a sweet BB shooter which would keep me from over-drawing and getting fiddly with my grip.
My pouch isn't the right pouch for BB's so I grabbed 3 clay balls and made my customary cold shots at a metal lizard nailed to a tree.
The first two shots just barely missed to the right, and the 3rd shot was wild. I'll mess around with it some more and probably make some stiffer tabs. I know that if I studied my elastics harder I could mount up a powerful flatband set that will move 3/8" steel with authority. But that what my SPS with looped 2040's already does really well.
Too many slings, not enough brains!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Think i might just have an entry in the works,,,,,,,


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> Think i might just have an entry in the works,,,,,,,


If it is what I think it is then I'm gonna give you a solid 10 outta 10!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

heres my entry,i received this frame some months ago and didnt know what i wanted to do with it,then BANG-brain fart/epiphany-cleaned it up,found a scrap of maple,literally a scrap,small peice of copper tube,some epoxy and clear enamal,voila! banded it for BBs cause its still dark,so shooting in the garage,its nice,comforatable and shoots well,will put some *real

* tubes on it sunday and try it in the sunshine


----------



## mattwalt

Cool thinking - may use that on my one of those


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yea Skaard. I dig how simple and clean that looks!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Great mod Steven( and reminded me I haven't done anything with mine yet either ) but looks like it really helps fill the gap in the web of the hand, between the frame, like that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Hmmmm....That was pretty thoughty of you. Seems like it would shoot better with the added bulk in your palm.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Great job Skaard, I'm loving that maple palm swell addition. Maple is my most favorite wood to work with. It grows all over here and I've used it as a fire booster forever. One piece of maple tossed on some oak in the old wood cook stove really brings that thing to life. I can't count how many forks and toy boats for the kids that I've carved out of it over the years


----------



## skarrd

mattwalt said:


> Cool thinking - may use that on my one of those


Thanks,i was in a quandry over it for awhile,it is a good shooter too


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yea Skaard. I dig how simple and clean that looks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks Mo,dont know if this is the one you were thinking about,


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Great mod Steven( and reminded me I haven't done anything with mine yet either ) but looks like it really helps fill the gap in the web of the hand, between the frame, like that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks,it helps could have been a tad thicker,but it was a scrap


----------



## skarrd

SJAaz said:


> Hmmmm....That was pretty thoughty of you. Seems like it would shoot better with the added bulk in your palm.


Thnks it does feel more secure,takes some pressure off the finger too


----------



## skarrd

Reed Lukens said:


> Great job Skaard, I'm loving that maple palm swell addition. Maple is my most favorite wood to work with. It grows all over here and I've used it as a fire booster forever. One piece of maple tossed on some oak in the old wood cook stove really brings that thing to life. I can't count how many forks and toy boats for the kids that I've carved out of it over the years


Thank you,we dont have a lot of maple down here,but it is one of my favorite woods to work with,


----------



## FlingShotLife

I think I am going to remod the SLINGSHOT on the left.


----------



## Tree Man

Ok slingfolk, heres my humble entry for this month. I got this frame a hundred years ago from our buddy lbojoe. It has a nice curve, and It's always been a good shooter, but never felt quite comfortable in hand, and the plain Jane looks definitely wouldn't win any Beauty pageants. 
To modify it, I added a finger scale made of apple wood, and the front insert is made of ebonised black jack oak. I suppose "apple Jack" would be a fitting name. Lol 
Its much more comfortable to shoot now, and I think it looks a bit better with the stamped leather tabs and pouch. Thanks for checking it out


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Dang Chris.....looks like another winner to me, that is a sweeeeet mod my friend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Winner chicken dinner! Man Chris you sure can make that wood go where and do want you want it to. That's about as pretty of a remodel as it's going to get.

If I were a betting man... WaaaaHaaaa ha!.... I'd bet that you have another winner on your hands.

Mr. Avocado.


----------



## Tree Man

SJAaz said:


> Winner chicken dinner! Man Chris you sure can make that wood go where and do want you want it to. That's about as pretty of a remodel as it's going to get.
> 
> If I were a betting man... WaaaaHaaaa ha!.... I'd bet that you have another winner on your hands.
> 
> Mr. Avocado.


Oh man Steve you really know how to hurt a guy! Lol
Someday im gonna find an avocado fork for a Slingshot. That might be the only way that i can beat you. Lol. Your prize will be winging its way to you shortly. Btw- my avocado seed still hasn't sprouted!! I'm giving up on it. Lol!


----------



## Island made

Well Chris.....its cool I guess......


----------



## Island made

Ok......its awesome! There I said it! But don’t think I’m not coming for you!


----------



## pirateking

Rarely post, mostly shoot alone. Only a couple commercial models suit my hand. But since you asked and since the maker gave us permission to alter it in writing on his website, and since it DOES fit my hand, and still seems quite covert, I carry it constantly. Does it seems a bit more predatory now... jurassic even? JMHO. The fork of course hasn't been altered at all.

You might consider this my/a VERY favorable review. If it didn't shoot awesome already, why bother personalizing?

And thanks to PP for such wonderful service to our community.

Going out to chuck a few more marbles with it now.


----------



## Tree Man

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Dang Chris.....looks like another winner to me, that is a sweeeeet mod my friend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, but I ain't countin no chikkins


----------



## mattwalt

Treeman thats a stunner!


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> Ok......its awesome! There I said it! But don't think I'm not coming for you!


I already knew you were bringing the heat. Can't wait to see 
Your mods my man!


----------



## mattwalt

Pirateking - thats a cool fork.


----------



## Tree Man

mattwalt said:


> Treeman thats a stunner!


Thanks matt!


----------



## Island made

Tree Man said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok......its awesome! There I said it! But don't think I'm not coming for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew you were bringing the heat. Can't wait to see
> Your mods my man!
Click to expand...

 buddy, yours is AMAZING, I mean that. World class.


----------



## Island made

Skarrd, love that modification! Material exactly where it needs to be and know where that it doesn’t


----------



## Island made

Pirateking, that is a mean looking frame! I love it!


----------



## mattwalt

Tree Man - how did you get that shaped - some mystic dremel work?

Between yours and some of Ibojoe's shaping - dunno how you get some of the shapes done up and fitting so well...


----------



## flipgun

Chris, That is a stunner! everyone else is doing great! :bowdown:

Stand by for my next post.


----------



## Tree Man

mattwalt said:


> Tree Man - how did you get that shaped - some mystic dremel work?
> 
> Between yours and some of Ibojoe's shaping - dunno how you get some of the shapes done up and fitting so well...


 I had to consult with Joe on this one. I typically work with files and rasp exclusively, but this time I had to use some carving chisels to get the inside profile just right.
Cut and check, cut and check. Its tedious, but was worth it in the end.


----------



## flipgun

A-Hem. fork. fork. Fork. Fork! FORK! FORK!FORK!FORK!*FORK!*!! issedoff: issedoff: issedoff:!!!!!

I broke the danged thing. anic:

Stay Tooned Warner Brothers!


----------



## Tree Man

flipgun said:


> A-Hem. fork. fork. Fork. Fork! FORK! FORK!FORK!FORK!*FORK!*!! issedoff: issedoff: issedoff:!!!!!
> I broke the danged thing. anic:
> 
> Stay Tooned Warner Brothers!


Oh no!!! I've had that happen. No fun!!!


----------



## Stankard757

Tree Man said:


> Ok slingfolk, heres my humble entry for this month. I got this frame a hundred years ago from our buddy lbojoe. It has a nice curve, and It's always been a good shooter, but never felt quite comfortable in hand, and the plain Jane looks definitely wouldn't win any Beauty pageants.
> To modify it, I added a finger scale made of apple wood, and the front insert is made of ebonised black jack oak. I suppose "apple Jack" would be a fitting name. Lol
> Its much more comfortable to shoot now, and I think it looks a bit better with the stamped leather tabs and pouch. Thanks for checking it out


Haha I was literally just looking at that frame on Amazon. I was thinking paracord, but yours is an outstanding mod.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Stankard757 said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok slingfolk, heres my humble entry for this month. I got this frame a hundred years ago from our buddy lbojoe. It has a nice curve, and It's always been a good shooter, but never felt quite comfortable in hand, and the plain Jane looks definitely wouldn't win any Beauty pageants.
> To modify it, I added a finger scale made of apple wood, and the front insert is made of ebonised black jack oak. I suppose "apple Jack" would be a fitting name. Lol
> Its much more comfortable to shoot now, and I think it looks a bit better with the stamped leather tabs and pouch. Thanks for checking it out
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I was literally just looking at that frame on Amazon. I was thinking paracord, but yours is an outstanding mod.
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I recommend it. Its a great shooting frame, and it has a nice heft


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Skarrd, love that modification! Material exactly where it needs to be and know where that it doesn't


Thanks!


----------



## skarrd

pirateking said:


> Rarely post, mostly shoot alone. Only a couple commercial models suit my hand. But since you asked and since the maker gave us permission to alter it in writing on his website, and since it DOES fit my hand, and still seems quite covert, I carry it constantly. Does it seems a bit more predatory now... jurassic even? JMHO. The fork of course hasn't been altered at all.
> 
> You might consider this my/a VERY favorable review. If it didn't shoot awesome already, why bother personalizing?
> 
> And thanks to PP for such wonderful service to our community.
> 
> Going out to chuck a few more marbles with it now.


that is a wicked looking frame! definatly predatory


----------



## MOJAVE MO

pirateking said:


> Rarely post, mostly shoot alone. Only a couple commercial models suit my hand. But since you asked and since the maker gave us permission to alter it in writing on his website, and since it DOES fit my hand, and still seems quite covert, I carry it constantly. Does it seems a bit more predatory now... jurassic even? JMHO. The fork of course hasn't been altered at all.
> 
> You might consider this my/a VERY favorable review. If it didn't shoot awesome already, why bother personalizing?
> 
> And thanks to PP for such wonderful service to our community.
> 
> Going out to chuck a few more marbles with it now.


Yea that is a clean modification right there!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

stiff competition. innovative entries one & all.


----------



## Ibojoe

WOW ! You guys are awesome. Setting the bar kinda high already. Great work gentleman!


----------



## flipgun

flipgun said:


> A-Hem. fork. fork. Fork. Fork! FORK! FORK!FORK!FORK!*FORK!*!! issedoff: issedoff: issedoff:!!!!!
> 
> I broke the danged thing. anic:
> 
> Stay Tooned Warner Brothers!


Fixed it! It is stronger than before. Still ugly though.


----------



## KX4SAM

I am assuming The post for the competition would be in this post.

SO here we go!

This was purchased from ESTY. It was cut down and drilled for ball bearing retainer, bark removed, and sanded almost smooth, stained and satin poly. The handle was wrapped with bicycle handlebar wrap, sealed top and bottom with a stretchy electrician tape.


----------



## mattwalt

Thats a very cool mod - nice work.


----------



## Tree Man

KX4SAM said:


> I am assuming The post for the competition would be in this post.
> 
> SO here we go!
> 
> This was purchased from ESTY. It was cut down and drilled for ball bearing retainer, bark removed, and sanded almost smooth, stained and satin poly. The handle was wrapped with bicycle handlebar wrap, sealed top and bottom with a stretchy electrician tape.


Wow! That's really great.


----------



## HunterSon

I really like how the Scout LT fits and feels so I bought 2. I tried using looped tubular bands the way it is suggested on the website but I found it really hard on the bands. So my second one was for a little lite modding. I took my Leatherman saw to it (and some sandpaper) so I could attach the tubes like on the Torque. Not a hard mod to do but it worked well and now I have a Scout LT for bands and one for looped tubes.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*I've used a bolt on palm swell for a long time for stability and hand injury prevention. Lately I've switched from a single tall amp foot (ebay) to a couple of half height hard rubber feet that sandwich the handle like a dually butt or Kardashian shape for more hand comfort and better grip. My current entry next to an infinity cube is the latest in this style (tho not a very dramatic contender) - a $14 AliEx 440 stainless Antelope in 'black wash' that arrived bare with slightly cobby fork arms. I prefer just fork sleeves and a stabilizer (bikini look), so now this 'lope is mine and up there among my favorite beast mode hand cannons. *


----------



## mattwalt

HunterSon - Thats a great mod - as a tube shooter I'd probably do the same if I had a scou.

Ward - always like that mod of yours - so simple and look legit store-bought. Also a huge fan of the 'Lope - actually have like no. 4 on its way to me  I have one or two X6's and find them quite a bit heavier in the hand - the 'Lope just feels right - esp. in the nude/


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Thanks Matt. I have an X6 from eBay that I really like. You're right, it's heavier but the ergo shape fits my hand well so all I added were fork sleeves. It's at the ready with 1745 singles which I don't shoot for hours on end, so the weight doesn't get to me. I have 3-4 like that that I liken to heavy magnum hand guns.*


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I've used a bolt on palm swell for a long time for stability and hand injury prevention. Lately I've switched from a single tall amp foot (ebay) to a couple of half height hard rubber feet that sandwich the handle like a dually butt or Kardashian shape for more hand comfort and better grip. My current entry next to an infinity cube is the latest in this style (tho not a very dramatic contender) - a $14 AliEx 440 stainless Antelope in 'black wash' that arrived bare with slightly cobby fork arms. I prefer just fork sleeves and a stabilizer (bikini look), so now this 'lope is mine and up there among my favorite beast mode hand cannons. *


That's some very cool looking slings Alfred

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I've used a bolt on palm swell for a long time for stability and hand injury prevention. Lately I've switched from a single tall amp foot (ebay) to a couple of half height hard rubber feet that sandwich the handle like a dually butt or Kardashian shape for more hand comfort and better grip. My current entry next to an infinity cube is the latest in this style (tho not a very dramatic contender) - a $14 AliEx 440 stainless Antelope in 'black wash' that arrived bare with slightly cobby fork arms. I prefer just fork sleeves and a stabilizer (bikini look), so now this 'lope is mine and up there among my favorite beast mode hand cannons. *
> 
> 
> 
> That's some very cool looking slings Alfred
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

*Thanks Darrell, I really enjoy them.*


----------



## Tombo

Alright, I promised a daisy mod, and I'm here today to deliver just that. While there are many gripes that I'm sure many of you can share about these Daisy wrist rocket's, The most common complaint is that they don't shoot very accurately. In my opinion, there are a few reasons for that: one, the stock tubes and pouch are not very accurate, and kind of a beast to pull to full extension. two, with the frame-shaped from the factory, there isn't a great way to attach flat bands (Yes, I know it's possible and I've done it...). I had talked about doing this mod with a friend who was trying to get the most of his daisy, you can see one of the pictures I sent him suggesting the mod, that was back in August.

So what I set out to do with this guy is to make it shoot to its full potential. I very deliberately left the handle alone, as well as the stock wrist support. I could have replaced the grips with something nicer, gotten away from the hammer grip, and any other number of things, but I felt if I wanted to keep this slingshots personality and character the same, those two things needed to stay, so I focused on the issues that prevented the slingshot from shooting well from the get-go.

I cut off the curved section that the stock tubes go over, and then cut a 3/8x1 flat bar to 1 in square, drilled a vertical 1/4-in hole on center of the flat bar on edge, then fitted it to the top of the forks and welded in place. I notched the mounting tabs to receive OTT flat bands, 25 mm wide. (Though you could easily mount TTF). I decided on the wide mounting surface since this is a wrist supported slingshot, and so to me that implies high power bands for hunting etc. Finally, I rattle canned the altered area with some black paint to return the look of the slingshot as close to stock as possible.

I chose to mount some custom bands that taper from 25 to 15, 0.4 SS black elastic and super sure pouch. The result is extremely easy to pull but very fast flat trajectory for 5/16, and pretty decent flat trajectory with 3/8 at my can cutting distance of about 40ft. The sight picture is beautiful, and razor thin, the slingshot shoots true and straight, but I do have to walk my anchor point down to my chin area since the forks are so wide (if I hold my anchor point at my normal cheekbone, it shoots about 6 in low from 40 ft)

I recognize that by choosing to keep this looking very stock, that some of my appeal in this month's challenge is lessened than if I were to replace the handles with some nice exotic hardwood, etc etc., But again, I think that this alteration stands true to my original intention of improving the shooting ability of this slingshot. Thanks for looking!


----------



## mattwalt

Tombo - cool mod. Came out pretty clean.


----------



## Tree Man

Tombo, looks like a mean shooter right there. Fantastic work!


----------



## SJAaz

That is a cool idea! If a fella had some really good wood , he could probably do the same thing. Just make the holes real deep and epoxy the new things on.


----------



## IOAN

Hello! As Halloween approaches, we've decorated a slingshot to shoot all the candy scarecrows. It is also ready for night shooting. Sculpted, p

yrographed and painted, I hope you like it!















































:bouncy:


----------



## mattwalt

Thats very cool.


----------



## Tree Man

IOAN said:


> Hello! As Halloween approaches, we've decorated a slingshot to shoot all the candy scarecrows. It is also ready for night shooting. Sculpted, p
> yrographed and painted, I hope you like it!
> 
> DSC05269.JPG
> 
> DSC05270.JPG
> 
> DSC05271.JPG
> 
> DSC05272.JPG
> 
> DSC05273.JPG
> 
> DSC05281.JPG :bouncy:


That frame is spook-tacular!


----------



## Ibojoe

Tombo that’s a cool mod!


----------



## Ibojoe

IOAN, very cool art work! Candy delivery system.


----------



## Ibojoe

Ward that’s some smart thinkin. And a whole family of em too.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Great mods Tombo and IOAN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Tombo, that's intense - a veritable slingshot sex change operation. Nicely done.*


----------



## Tombo

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Tombo, that's intense - a veritable slingshot sex change operation. Nicely done.*


Thanks man! And this definitely got me laughing!

Thank you to the rest of you for your kind comments!

For the suggestion that this could be achieved using wood or other mediums: absolutely, and I for one would encourage it if any of you have a daisy you don't use and want to get the most from it. My occupation as a welder/fabricator made my approach a second-nature approach, but I do definitely recognize that not everyone welds, and of those that do, mnot every welder knows how to TIG.

This mod has transformed my WR from being a dust collector to being part of my rotation!


----------



## skarrd

Tombo said:


> Alright, I promised a daisy mod, and I'm here today to deliver just that. While there are many gripes that I'm sure many of you can share about these Daisy wrist rocket's, The most common complaint is that they don't shoot very accurately. In my opinion, there are a few reasons for that: one, the stock tubes and pouch are not very accurate, and kind of a beast to pull to full extension. two, with the frame-shaped from the factory, there isn't a great way to attach flat bands (Yes, I know it's possible and I've done it...). I had talked about doing this mod with a friend who was trying to get the most of his daisy, you can see one of the pictures I sent him suggesting the mod, that was back in August.
> 
> So what I set out to do with this guy is to make it shoot to its full potential. I very deliberately left the handle alone, as well as the stock wrist support. I could have replaced the grips with something nicer, gotten away from the hammer grip, and any other number of things, but I felt if I wanted to keep this slingshots personality and character the same, those two things needed to stay, so I focused on the issues that prevented the slingshot from shooting well from the get-go.
> 
> I cut off the curved section that the stock tubes go over, and then cut a 3/8x1 flat bar to 1 in square, drilled a vertical 1/4-in hole on center of the flat bar on edge, then fitted it to the top of the forks and welded in place. I notched the mounting tabs to receive OTT flat bands, 25 mm wide. (Though you could easily mount TTF). I decided on the wide mounting surface since this is a wrist supported slingshot, and so to me that implies high power bands for hunting etc. Finally, I rattle canned the altered area with some black paint to return the look of the slingshot as close to stock as possible.
> 
> I chose to mount some custom bands that taper from 25 to 15, 0.4 SS black elastic and super sure pouch. The result is extremely easy to pull but very fast flat trajectory for 5/16, and pretty decent flat trajectory with 3/8 at my can cutting distance of about 40ft. The sight picture is beautiful, and razor thin, the slingshot shoots true and straight, but I do have to walk my anchor point down to my chin area since the forks are so wide (if I hold my anchor point at my normal cheekbone, it shoots about 6 in low from 40 ft)
> 
> I recognize that by choosing to keep this looking very stock, that some of my appeal in this month's challenge is lessened than if I were to replace the handles with some nice exotic hardwood, etc etc., But again, I think that this alteration stands true to my original intention of improving the shooting ability of this slingshot. Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201024_150718912.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201024_150613939.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201024_150655174.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201024_150550881.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201016_230716922.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201012_142108978.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201010_222359931.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20200901_194334~2.jpg


Nice Mod looks good *stock*


----------



## skarrd

IOAN said:


> Hello! As Halloween approaches, we've decorated a slingshot to shoot all the candy scarecrows. It is also ready for night shooting. Sculpted, p
> 
> yrographed and painted, I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05269.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05270.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05271.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05272.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05273.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05281.JPG :bouncy:


Awesome!!!


----------



## skarrd

only a handle mod,but this thing was awkwardly heave,so,cut it and taped it,and it will fit in an altoids can,,,,,with some manuvering,lol


----------



## mattwalt

Skarrd. Thats a simple but really effective change.like it alot tbh.


----------



## skarrd

Thanks Matt,makes it much more pocketable


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice going Skard! The clock is winding down on mine. Tic-toc!


----------



## Island made

Hey everybody, here's my entry....I got this scout a long time ago (like 10 years ago) and it never really fit me right. So I figured this was the perfect opportunity to revamp it.

I thinned the scout down To about 5/16" for a core, the re-sawed a piece of spalted box elder from a tree that fell on my property during hurricane Dorian for the scales. Used deer antler for the fork tips, and some green and black micarta For the palm swell.

I then took the opportunity to shape it to a better fit for me.

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Valery

This scout is a candidate for victory!


----------



## mattwalt

Wow IS...

Stunning.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yup. I can hear Ordo weeping all the way from S. America!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Well, that gets my vote. And home made micarta as well? Amazing work Shane, as usual.


----------



## Tombo

Nice job island made! That thing is dreamy


----------



## flipgun

:bowdown:


----------



## Ibojoe

Wow Shane! That’s gotta be the nicest Scout ever. Got my vote. (Till tomorrow when I post mine) LoL !!


----------



## SJAaz

Nice...really nice. Be another tough month for Matt.


----------



## Ordo

Oh, man... Did you really have to kill that Scout? Couldn't you just make a new fake scout out of a template? You murderer!
The worst is that I really like the new one.
An irreverent, impious, outstanding mod!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Beautiful job Shane !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ordo said:


> Oh, man... Did you really have to kill that Scout? Couldn't you just make a new fake scout out of a template? You murderer!
> The worst is that I really like the new one.
> An irreverent, impious, outstanding mod!


You handled that like a pro Ordo! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Wicked Cool!!!


----------



## StringSlap

Off the charts, Shane! Clever and stunning!


----------



## Island made

Thank you so much everyone for the kind comments! It's you amazing people that make this forum such a great place!

And as always thank you Matt for hosting this!


----------



## Island made

Ordo said:


> Oh, man... Did you really have to kill that Scout? Couldn't you just make a new fake scout out of a template? You murderer!
> The worst is that I really like the new one.
> An irreverent, impious, outstanding mod!


Haha! Well....it is a "modify, remodel" challenge. Hard to "modify" a brand new core that looks like a modified scout. And I get to have a frame that shoots well for me now and is comfy while maintaining my scout that I got years ago. I think that's a win win in my books

Thanks buddy! Glad you like it.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Now that's an Epic Scout Mod


----------



## 31610

Shane That’s one heck of a mod ;-) u have my vote


----------



## Ibojoe

Ok guys here’s what I came up with. Long ago I would build em thick. This TTF dedicated Champ was nearly 7/8”thick, a real bricky. So I went after it to turn it into something I would shoot. Kinda like Shane I turned it into a core then matched leopard wood to match it top and bottom. (The reason I’m posting so late). I’m thinking I could have done 10 flat frames in the time it took to match these. The advantage is that I shoot with a completely straight wrist and don’t need a big palm swell. Anyway it finally came together. The palm swell is a white oak split that pealed off during a tornado so thin it looks like latticework. Hope everyone is well and hope you like this one.


----------



## flipgun

...wow!


----------



## 31610

Sweet Joe ????looks like a solid frame


----------



## StringSlap

That's a beauty Joe!


----------



## Tree Man

Jeeeeez! Thats one good looking frame Joseph!! Amazing work my friend.


----------



## MIsling

Ibojoe said:


> Ok guys here's what I came up with. Long ago I would build em thick. This TTF dedicated Champ was nearly 7/8"thick, a real bricky. So I went after it to turn it into something I would shoot. Kinda like Shane I turned it into a core then matched leopard wood to match it top and bottom. (The reason I'm posting so late). I'm thinking I could have done 10 flat frames in the time it took to match these. The advantage is that I shoot with a completely straight wrist and don't need a big palm swell. Anyway it finally came together. The palm swell is a white oak split that pealed off during a tornado so thin it looks like latticework. Hope everyone is well and hope you like this one.


Wow! The amount of work in that frame is very impressive! I'm glad to see you guys are still building and showing off on here. I've been busy lately, not a lot of time for slingshots, but this thread is inspiring me!

Did you have any special technique to match the layers, or just take your time? The curved layers are beautiful!


----------



## Valery

Mattwalt, my condolences! You have a difficult choice again!


----------



## mattwalt

Yeah... thanks ibojoe... that frame is another fly in the ointment for sure...

Fantastic work.


----------



## Reed Lukens

That looks amazing Joe


----------



## Ibojoe

MIsling said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys here's what I came up with. Long ago I would build em thick. This TTF dedicated Champ was nearly 7/8"thick, a real bricky. So I went after it to turn it into something I would shoot. Kinda like Shane I turned it into a core then matched leopard wood to match it top and bottom. (The reason I'm posting so late). I'm thinking I could have done 10 flat frames in the time it took to match these. The advantage is that I shoot with a completely straight wrist and don't need a big palm swell. Anyway it finally came together. The palm swell is a white oak split that pealed off during a tornado so thin it looks like latticework. Hope everyone is well and hope you like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The amount of work in that frame is very impressive! I'm glad to see you guys are still building and showing off on here. I've been busy lately, not a lot of time for slingshots, but this thread is inspiring me!
> 
> Did you have any special technique to match the layers, or just take your time? The curved layers are beautiful!
Click to expand...

LoL. This is trial and error. Sand a bit and check it till I would get really frustrated then I'd put it down till the next day. I just about ran out of days. .


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

That is a stunner Joe, beautiful and sexy curves in all the right places.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Joe..That is a very nice example of craftsmanship. Going to be a keeper no matter where it goes.


----------



## Island made

wow joe!! I seen the progress pics of this one coming down the pipeline, but man Every time I look at this I’m more and more amazed!! That’s a winner right there!


----------



## Ordo

Such beautiful curves on that one.


----------



## FlingShotLife

I wanted to mod this SS. To make it more ergonomic and to get a better pinky grip. I didn't finish this one to be a shelf queen so it is not highly polished. The main ammo going to be used is .177 and maybe some .25
I am still going to mod this one father to except tubes with a worm attachment or slotted holes. Not sure yet.


----------



## FlingShotLife

Okay I need to learn to take better pictures...


----------



## 31610

Looks my kinda shooter fella nice mod !


----------



## pirateking

So many nice shooters here. And just getting better as you mod them. I am grateful ya'll like what I did to mine. Thank you. Not good at compliments. Bu since it was purely aesthetic, I felt I might provide an 'useablity' upgrade as a more worthy entry&#8230;?









So anyway, this landed in my garage Weds. about midnite, but I thought I was dreaming and ignored it. Thurs. morning it was still sitting there, only it had folded down into some sorta transformer bug. If you squint it kinda looks like one of them 3 wheeler from the side&#8230; one of them 'slingshots'.









So far it seems benign. Seems to be fitted with a primitive mass projectile weapon. I'll be keeping an eye on it for a while, but it's already flipped at least hundred glass spheres across my back yard. Here's some more shots of it.





























Just a note; the mass driver tips appear to be similar to the flat top feihu style but the rest of it, well&#8230; so in line with the season I thought I'd call this a Fe-Fi-Fo-Hu&#8230;

Happy Samhain&#8230;


----------



## pirateking

Gotta add really like what Skarrd and Tombo did with your metal. Really adds to their looks and usability. KX4SAM ya made that stick into something special. And IOAN really did up the holiday spirit decor... And Treeman, I have two of them from wayback that "were" OK, but now I wonder if I gotta play with them like you did. anyway sometimes it's hard to step back and appreciate nice when the world distracts, glad to be able to add a bit too.

Be well...


----------



## mattwalt

Wow. Some very cool mods. Esp in the final hours.


----------



## FlingShotLife

mattwalt said:


> Wow. Some very cool mods. Esp in the final hours.


 Matt, Thank you for hosting the contest. Everyone did great and has giving me ideas for the future. 
Challenging us, giving us a theme helps us improve as builders, and designers. I don't think of it as a competition against other people but only as a race with myself. This is a fun hobby. It's as cheap or expensive as one desires.

Notes to self: 
Time management needs improved.
Learn better photography.. Hard to be in a contest with bad pic. 
Finish goals. ie. not getting tube attachment method, knurl finished before deadline. 
Put alittle more polish into build. Even though not going to be a shelf queen, show skills that others might have hard time achieving. 
Don't rely on one tool that can easily be broken and expensive to replace...

Thanks again Matt. I cannt wait for the next contest.


----------



## IOAN

mattwalt said:


> So last month there were 2 entries which got me thinking... If you've built or even bought frames you occasionally get one which just doesn't come out right or feels wrong.
> 
> So thins month think it would be cool to take an existing frame and modify or customise it to be something nicer. Whether its making it feel better in the hand or simply adding embellishment as an expression of your own personality, its all game. Depending how far you take it only part of the original needs to exist.
> 
> Think would need before and after pics if possible. Frames need to be modified this month. Submissions do not need to be banded (though one pic of a banded frame would be nice). The original frame needs to be mostly complete and theoretically shootable before modding.
> 
> Failing that - all the regular assumed rules as mentioned in previous.


Results????? :question:


----------



## mattwalt

Coming


----------



## Ordo

I have tremendous faith on my black screws...


----------



## Ibojoe

Ordo, I’ve always hated those silver phillips screws. You did good.


----------



## mattwalt

Black screws are a great call though for me torx would gave sealed the deal.


----------



## SJAaz

So who won this thing??


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SJAaz said:


> So who won this thing??


It may have been my modification Steve. Matt is just trying to find a way to explain to the other contestants that 'Tabs on Bandolero' is the big winner! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Been a hectic week. Just need a calm gap to consider all the entries and give them my full undivided attention.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Been a hectic week. Just need a calm gap to consider all the entries and give them my full undivided attention.


Sounds a lot like our political weather over here. If it takes three months to count the votes then I'm cool!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo

The impostor MO is trying to beat my amazing Black Screws with Tabs on Bandolero!

It takes a lot of work and imagination to cut 2 screws!


----------



## mattwalt

Dunno... black screws scout vs tabbed sps... tough call.


----------



## mattwalt

Going over the entries some really nicely done mods.


----------



## mattwalt

Ok... after some careful deliberation.

Islandmade gets it by a nose.


----------



## Ordo

Fair enough. An extraordinary mod. Compliments!


----------



## mattwalt

Brave mod as well. Yo take a scout and butcher it takes some doing... but the final product I think elevates it. Ibojoes also amazing work. Doing laminated compound curves is pretty insane. Also really liked some of the wrist brace mods. Would be great for these companies to see what shooters are doing with their frames. Also Tree man, I think, with his set-in handle on the steel frame... not an easy judging this month considering. Let alone the black screws.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I think that is a good call. I've tried the Treeman inset process and choked pretty well on my only attempt. Ibjoe is still doing stuff that confuses my linear mind. Islandmade survived Scout particulate drifting into his lungs so that implies hardcore dedication to the modification.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

MOJAVE MO said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who won this thing??
> 
> 
> 
> It may have been my modification Steve. Matt is just trying to find a way to explain to the other contestants that 'Tabs on Bandolero' is the big winner!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Well yes.... anyone could see that! I mean hey, TABS are the cat pajamas!


----------



## FlingShotLife

I mean if the black screws didn't win it, maybe this month. I am not entering to win against other people. Nor does that mod deserve a win. I enter only to push myself. 
Only thing I did was take 1/2 thick Ocularis axiom core, cut the plug holes off(a water jet slits in those is a poor choice) added a pinky groove, and scaled it. 
I like lslandmade SS's. I actually have a handle of one of my turned SS in my before pics(it was made before IslandMade hit the scene.). Then the SS with inletting was amazing. 
Curious why more people don't enter these contests? It's fun to push your self. I am behind already for this months build. I gotta go order some black screws.


----------



## StringSlap

Congrats, Shane!


----------



## StringSlap

Well done everyone!


----------



## Ibojoe

Congratulations Shane!


----------



## Island made

WOW! Thanks Matt, and thank you everyone. I gotta tell ya, this month I didn't think there was a chance for a win with all the amazing entries.

Thanks again for hosting this Matt! I love seeing all the builds.


----------



## Tree Man

Congrats Shane!! I had you for the win this whole time!! A wonderful mod for sure.


----------



## mattwalt

FlingShotLife. If you going screws and in for the win... torx. Better add some leather tabs for extra credit. If mo and Ordos frames had a baby the choice would have been easy.

But when you have to look at file marks and final sanding to make the call means the standard is high.


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations Shane!!! and Kudos to everyone who entered.Special Thanks to Matt for all he does!!!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Congratulations Shane 
Beautiful work you guys


----------



## Covert5

Congratulations Shane! Awesome mods all around!


----------



## SJAaz

Old Shane done it again. Between him and Ibojoe and treeman, that pretty well sews up the supply of gedunk badges. The rest of us are going to have to get very creative to beat them. We're not going to beat them on fit and finish. Has to be something else. black screws with tabs all inclosed to a hide away rotating handle...Hmmmm.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Big congrats Shane, some very clever entries for sure and huge thanks to Matt as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Congrats island made for the win. Congrats to all participants.


----------



## Ordo

Congratulations everybody and thanks for sharing a bit of innocent humor.


----------



## pirateking

That video alone deserves to win it... Wow, what a rebuild. I can understand it because they never fit me quite right either. But that's some mod! Congratulations to island made. I'm just glad I got to ante up and play. Thanks folks for some motivation in these times. Be well.

Next time...


----------

